

Silicon Valley Funding Map - pairing
http://fundmap.vc/

======
DonaldDerek
Nice, did something similar for my area <http://startuparabia.me/>

------
samspenc
Sorry, I'm from NYC - I know what SF and SJ are, what are Pen and PA and N.
and E.?

~~~
timdoug
Peninsula, Palo Alto, North Bay, and East Bay, I'd imagine.

